# Mathews Custom Bow Grips ...



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE ..... ......
I now have MATHEWS BOW SIDEPLATES For most of there Bows ...
Please PM me which Bow You have ....These are Sideplates Only ...
They are to be INSTALLED with an adhesive ...There are NO SCREWS for installing ...contact ME for a Method for you to remove the Existing GRIP on your Mathews BOW ...Thanks Bob Lambeth .....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/~~~~~~~~
Avaliable Now 38 color combinations in Dymondwoodwood Or The ExoticWood ......$50.00 a pair ....
............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

This Pair are one Corner difference ...
............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Another Look .................


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The Ultimate 3-D Target Sideplates ...
............


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

*Grips*

Great looking Grips. I was in Cabela's and checked out all their bows for a grip that felt right for me. I was amazed how all the factory grips on the mid priced bows were nearly the same and none seemed comfortable for me. I would like to see more alternatives for grips. I don't know if it is feasible to make grips that would make a difference on the bows I looked at. I like a deep V and a smooth rounded palm. I had a Martin pantera and that grip was great for me but I shot the wheels off that bow and haven't found another bow that feels right. Thanks for making a product alternative, wish you all the best.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

:bump: for a great grip maker.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't wait to see those Bowtech side plates. Hurry up, put some pic's up when you get them done..


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*ttt*

back up top for you there Bob.:wink:


----------

